# New Matfer Carbon Pans



## ACHiPo (Sep 1, 2019)

My sweetie got me two Matfer Bourget carbon steel pans (300 mm and 220 mm) for my birthday last week. I got around to seasoning them this morning, and are pretty happy with how they turned out. I asked for Matfers based on a couple reviews I read and they seem very well made. I was surprised how heavy they are--they approach cast iron in heft. Not sure how they compare to other carbon steel pans, but they will definitely be different than other skillets in my arsenal.

To season them I scrubbed them inside and out with Brillo pads (steel wool with soap embedded), washed with dish soap, dried with a towel, then warmed on the stove to get rid of all moisture. I followed the Cook's Illustrated method of salt, potato skins, and oil (I used bacon fat I wanted to get rid of) on med-high heat for about 10 min (until the skins got crispy). I used thin coats of avocado oil on a paper towel to season.

Here are photos of the process...
220 mm pan drying







with bacon fat and salt




With blurry potato skins





After several very thin coats of avocado oil





Here's a picture of both pans of seasoning...


----------



## ptolemy (Sep 1, 2019)

They make good carbon cookware. Their paella pans are IMO the best carbon steel ones. Yhey are thicker, and deeper and flat.


----------



## ACHiPo (Sep 1, 2019)

Well my omelet in the little guy was disappointing. Definitely not non-stick! Rinsed it, removed the goobers, heated it up, and added a bit more bacon fat. We'll see. It seems very smooth. Maybe avocado oil isn't so good for a non-stick seasoning?


----------



## Michi (Sep 1, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> Here's a picture of both pans of seasoning...


Looks like a fine job. Nice and even, and no excess oil.



ACHiPo said:


> Well my omelet in the little guy was disappointing. Definitely not non-stick!


It'll take a while. For the first few weeks, I recommend to use the pans to fry things such as bacon and other fatty meats, onions, potatoes, beans, any kind of stir fry, etc. The patina will get more non-stick over time. I don't see a problem with avocado oil; it has a high smoke point and should work. Personally, I use rice bran oil, which works well (and also has a high smoke point). I'd stay away from flax seed oil; I've seen a lot of reports of it flaking off after a few weeks.

After a while, the patina will mature and omelette and fish will no longer stick.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 1, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> Well my omelet in the little guy was disappointing. Definitely not non-stick! Rinsed it, removed the goobers, heated it up, and added a bit more bacon fat. We'll see. It seems very smooth. Maybe avocado oil isn't so good for a non-stick seasoning?



Try something with a lower smoke point so it’ll polymerize easier. I often use lard from pasture raised pork. My debuyer omelet pan is similar and eggs slide around


----------



## Bensbites (Sep 2, 2019)

I have a few matfer pans and love them. They will never be slick as Teflon, but I can cook eggs (with oil) no problem. I keep a cheap Teflon pan for guests and scrambled eggs. 

Here is my go to method for seasoning carbon steel pans. I would love for someone to try it and give me feedback; since I am not ATK no one has tried this. 

Spray a thin layer of canola (aerosol can) in the bottom and sides. Heat on med-low until all the bubbles are gone and you have a thin layer of oil. Now cook pancakes. This is the only way I have gotten a nice seasoning that doesn’t flake off. There are many different ways to season CI, but CS seems a little different.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 3, 2019)

Here the only Matfer I own. I had it glossy dark brown. Then I used it. The seasoning went bye-bye. 

I don’t care. It’s mainly for Paella. And roasting. Roasting a standing rib roast will probably take the seasoning leaps ahead. I don’t think I’ll ever cook eggs in it. Maybe at a hunting camp or something.


----------



## podzap (Sep 15, 2019)

Carbon steel is not optimal at all for paella as it reacts when you put lemon and lime slices in it. I always use lemon and lime slices when cooking seafood paella. I bought a stainless steel paella pan


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 15, 2019)

podzap said:


> Carbon steel is not optimal at all for paella as it reacts when you put lemon and lime slices in it. I always use lemon and lime slices when cooking seafood paella. I bought a stainless steel paella pan




My pans can handle the innocuous slice of citrus in it. People squirt the juice onto their individual anyways. But thanks for the concerns.


----------



## HRC_64 (Sep 15, 2019)

podzap said:


> Carbon steel is not optimal at all for paella...



You could almost say cooking indoors on residential heat source is "not optimal at all" for paella  
Its pretty fun rabbit hole ... to check out some you-tube videos or paella being made.


----------



## podzap (Sep 15, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> You could almost say cooking indoors on residential heat source is "not optimal at all" for paella



It's not. I only cook it outside. One of the reasons is that the pan is 42cm diameter and there is no way my stove could heat it up.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 21, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> You could almost say cooking indoors on residential heat source is "not optimal at all" for paella
> Its pretty fun rabbit hole ... to check out some you-tube videos or paella being made.



Very cool! All carbon pans! And that last one is a Dicado.


----------



## jimmy_d (Oct 14, 2019)

I love my Matfer carbon steel. Never leaves my stove. Just keep cooking on it. I use it for everything. Eventually you will just build up a great seasoning. I sear a lot if things in it and sautee, so there is always oil being used. I will season it from time to time. I don't like the potato peel method. Just get it to the smoke point and wipe with a super thin layer of flax seed oil or even just vegetable oil. Wipe out any remainder. Eventually it will be black and great for almost anything! I fry eggs in mine every morning, no sticking!


----------



## rstl87 (Oct 27, 2019)

Bensbites said:


> I have a few matfer pans and love them. They will never be slick as Teflon, but I can cook eggs (with oil) no problem. I keep a cheap Teflon pan for guests and scrambled eggs.
> 
> Here is my go to method for seasoning carbon steel pans. I would love for someone to try it and give me feedback; since I am not ATK no one has tried this.
> 
> Spray a thin layer of canola (aerosol can) in the bottom and sides. Heat on med-low until all the bubbles are gone and you have a thin layer of oil. Now cook pancakes. This is the only way I have gotten a nice seasoning that doesn’t flake off. There are many different ways to season CI, but CS seems a little different.



Interesting approach. Does the pancake cooking contribute to the seasoning? Or could you just use the aerosol spray to make a light and even coating for seasoning?


----------



## Bensbites (Oct 27, 2019)

rstl87 said:


> Interesting approach. Does the pancake cooking contribute to the seasoning? Or could you just use the aerosol spray to make a light and even coating for seasoning?


Unclear. I just know it works.


----------



## Chefget (Oct 27, 2019)

Gotta be careful with those handle covers. Years ago got handle covers like those for the steel pans. Worked well until a busy service; guess they got a bit hot because picked one up and did a quick rotation, the pan shot out of the holder like a cannon and skittered across the floor.

You can bet that was the last time the holders were seen in the kitchen...


----------



## ButlerHoosierChef (Oct 30, 2019)

I love my Matfer as well. I use grapeseed oil and avocado oil. I have built up a little bit of a seasoning. It takes time though


----------



## ACHiPo (Nov 1, 2019)

My pans are getting better and better. They definitely like to be hot before oil is added, and they want quite a bit more oil than I'm used to using on non-stick pans.


----------



## Michi (Nov 2, 2019)

ACHiPo said:


> My pans are getting better and better. They definitely like to be hot before oil is added, and they want quite a bit more oil than I'm used to using on non-stick pans.


Same here with my wok and my Lodge cast iron skillet. The more I use them, the better the surface gets. I’m very pleased that I finally went back to cast iron, after watching my dad cook with it when I was a teenager.


----------

